# Greetings from Spiceworld



## jodyspice (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to introduce myself...Jody Spice from Greater Manchester. I am totally new to the site & really quite new to the world of MAC.. thought I'd drop by and learn everything there is to know etc.. I have a 1 year plan so hopefully I'll be able to achieve it with a little help from you guys xx


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 4, 2009)

Welcome jody!!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## n_c (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

i'm sure you will learn lots on here! we have some very talented posters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also you can share your tips and tricks with us too!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 4, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 4, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!  So happy that you joined!


----------



## nunu (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Hypathya (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Jody!!! Welcome to Specktra! Glad you joined!


----------



## jodyspice (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for the replies, I'm sorry this is so late. I haven't been back on since I joined but I am greateful for your replies and welcoming vibes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 1, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey there!! and welcome to specktra.


----------



## Ria-xo (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Jody!


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)




----------

